# Your Opinions/feedback on Burton Custom Bindings?



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

i have been useing the custom bindings for the last two years. i love them, great response and great feel. tryed the park once or twice, the bindings worked great but i didnt work great in the park. all around great bindings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

ok i have had the customs on both of my burton boards and they were good but if u want an even faster response time i would go with the cartels. i just bought them and they are 10 times better. they may be more expensive but worth it. the higher back is better but they also have the toe cup which is an added bonus.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

for me burton has always and will always be overly hyped.

but 90 for customs is a pretty good deal.


----------



## CSlax06 (Dec 19, 2008)

I like mine. They seem to have some good flex in them, mine do anyways. They are well broken in (over a year old) and have held up great. Got a good deal on them also. I would recomend only if you get a sweet deal on them, for if you dont, I would choose a Flow binding, just due to their design. 

But this is just my .02


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I got some '08 customs for about the same price. They do the job, but are pretty cheap quality. I find they don't like the extreme cold we've been getting here (-24 celcius) Also something is weird with the toe cap on mine, I can't seem to get the toe cap to fit properly, it is either between too short or too long.

They are pretty flexy overall.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> I got some '08 customs for about the same price. They do the job, but are pretty cheap quality. I find they don't like the extreme cold we've been getting here (-24 celcius) Also something is weird with the toe cap on mine, I can't seem to get the toe cap to fit properly, it is either between too short or too long.
> 
> They are pretty flexy overall.


I've got em on my salomon sequence board. bought them at the beginning of the year b/c they were only 60 bucks at a local shop (got taken care of hehe) I like the flex and for the price I feel it's a perfect binding. I have heard though that the toe buckles tend to break and you can't replace them at the shop you have to ship em back....haven't had that happen though.

about your toe cup: I had the same problem. There is a screw at the bottom of the strap that you can take out and adjust the straps positioning. I had that problem b/c my boots are a little wider than normal if you will, and the stock set up on the binding isn't made for those types of boots


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> about your toe cup: I had the same problem. There is a screw at the bottom of the strap that you can take out and adjust the straps positioning. I had that problem b/c my boots are a little wider than normal if you will, and the stock set up on the binding isn't made for those types of boots


yea thats what I mean, if I set it to the lowest hole, they're too short, if I set em one hole up, they seem too long.. like I am riding mediums I'd think i should be on the other end of the hole spectrum.. they look kinda crooked on my toe as well.

I used to have some Burton P1's with a toecap and they fit my toe perfectly so not sure why these do what they do.

I agree though for the 60 price tag or an on sale price they are a solid binding, don't really think they're worth full price though.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> yea thats what I mean, if I set it to the lowest hole, they're too short, if I set em one hole up, they seem too long.. like I am riding mediums I'd think i should be on the other end of the hole spectrum.. they look kinda crooked on my toe as well.
> 
> I used to have some Burton P1's with a toecap and they fit my toe perfectly so not sure why these do what they do.
> 
> I agree though for the 60 price tag or an on sale price they are a solid binding, don't really think they're worth full price though.


Yea they def aren't worth full price...

ahh that sucks sorry man...there is another adjustment screw where the frame of the binding meets the board (im not really explaining it well) did you try adjusting that one also?


----------

